# Benrus...



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

What's up with Benrus? They were one of the major manufacturers in the US, up there with Hamilton, and yet there are relatively few Benrus sites or histories out there on the web.

In our Pilot-Military forum, I contributed to a thread on a KLM-issued Benrus Sky King. Beautiful watch, take a look over there for the pictures.

I started to do some research, hoping to find a proper explanation on some mysterious markings: the issue dial for at least some Benrus chronographs has markings on the minute totalizers at 4, 8 and 12 as well as the usual 5-minute increments. This is an ongoing mystery as to the purpose of these markings, as they predate telephone billing practices that could have resulted in such markings (there are no official 3-6-9 minute markings, despite the dial markings on the KLM, as that particular watch was a fairly bad redial).

Wasn't able to find much to their significance, and indeed wasn't able to find really much on Benrus at all. When searching, I also searched on finished auctions at eBay ("Benrus chronograph") and found virtually nothing. There were the one or the other Sky Kings out there, but literally nothing else: however, in my research I was able to acquire several repair and maintenance manuals for at least 4 different chronograph calibres, and yet there is nothing besides the Sky King on eBay or elsewhere with vintage watch web sellers. Even Shugart really only shows the Sky King as chrono.

Anyone out there know more about the history of the company and perhaps links that I haven't been able to find? Or has Benrus simply been more or less assigned to the trash heap of horology, abandoned and ignored?

Seems to me a shame: they had some interesting designs, and a good vintage Sky King is a thing of beauty...

JohnF


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

This is about the only decent history page on Benrus I know:

http://www.thewatchguy.com/pages/BENRUS.html

I've always thought of Benrus as a clone of Bulova but not as successful. Maybe Benrus was like American Motors and Bulova was like General Motors when it came to watch manufacturing.


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

Well, your comparison is probably not that far off. :-(

I've seen that page as well, but it's not satisfying.

As you know, they never made pocket watches, but were rather late-comers to the scene. Perhaps that is one of the reasons: there was too much value added elsewhere and not so much in the company.

Oddly enough, they seemed to have been very successful up to the late 1960s, when a non-watch person bought the company. I've seen increasingly that this is more often the kiss of death than not. :-(

Right now, at least, the Benrus watches available are the extraordinary Type I Class A military watches - these now command a very pretty penny - and the other military watches, as well as a smattering of fairly innocuous 1930s style rectangular watches, along with the occasional Sky King floating around for with very high prices as well. We're talking Type I Class A (in good to very good shape) going for around $1000, as well as Sky Kings going for around $1500-$2500.

In both cases, this is, in my estimation, a premium price: I can understand the price point on the Type I Class A (scarcity), but the Sky King is going for prices that can get you, for instance, a very nice WW2 vintage Tutima or at the higher end a used Cosmonaute from Breitling. Both of these are horologically more significant than the Sky King, especially considering that the Sky Kings were selling for less than $1000 just 2-3 years ago...

And Bulova military watches never came near the Benrus Type I Class A or the Type II Class B watches: these were built to meet the most demanding specifications of any military watch. You don't get that by being the American Motors of watches... which would be Timex in any case. 

Remains a riddle to me right now...

JohnF


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

You're right, there's not much out there, and most of the Benruses I've seen on eBay have been marginal and run-of-the-mill (and I've browsed hundreds of thousands of vintage listings). The exception is at a couple vintage dealers I've found on the web (Darlor and Farfo), which sometimes have beautiful and complicated Benrus vintages I never knew they made...selling for up to $5,000.00.

Even back in the day, I never figured Benrus to be much of a factor in the watch biz.


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

That's what makes it so interesting (for me): those lovelies that show up on Darlor, Farfo and elsewhere are fascinating. Yet in the 1950s Benrus was, from the volume of sales, second only to Hamilton in the US. What happened to all those watches???? 

And there's a beautiful gold-filled Benrus jump hour on eBay right now going for no less than $180. See 330094832948. But that's more or less a retail price, not the wholesale we all want to pay, if you know what I mean. See 270097349105 for one of the classic day/date Benrus at a price that makes more sense... 

Sigh. I'm over budget this month (just got a lovely Cyma travel alarm clock that is going to need some serious work...mainspring is probably shot and it will need a serious cleaning, the latter I can do, but the former will have to be done by my watchmaker...) and have two Yaos coming in at the end of the month, meaning that I can start seriously looking again sometime in April, at the earliest.

JohnF


----------



## Axel66 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi John, no idea of any helpful sites:-( 
When I bought my Benrus, I tried to find out something about it at the time I bought it, but only got a very dissapointing (if not to say anoying) response in the TZ. So maybe I ask here again.
The watch seems to be after a re-chrom-plating, as it looks really nice, but the movement shows a totally worn out gold-plating:
















On the back it's numbered 627293.

I guess that's what you meant by "fairly innocuous 1930s style rectangular watches".;-)

Somehow I tend towards dating it to the late 40's as it has no shockabsorber and a an inside watchmaker mark could be dated '52.
What do you think?

Cheers,

Axel


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Axel66 said:


> Hi John, no idea of any helpful sites:-(
> When I bought my Benrus, I tried to find out something about it at the time I bought it, but only got a very dissapointing (if not to say anoying) response in the TZ. So maybe I ask here again.
> The watch seems to be after a re-chrom-plating, as it looks really nice, but the movement shows a totally worn out gold-plating:
> 
> ...


Nice watch! Are you sure that it doesn't have any shock proofing? It seems from the piccie that it has a primitive form of SP similar to the old Breguet "parechute" where a flat spring, held by a screw at one end, presses down on the endstone and its fitting. I think the early Cymas also had something similar.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## JimH (Jan 15, 2007)

The plating on your Benrus BO movement is nickel which has been worn (from over aggressive cleaning) to expose the brass below.

This movement has an early form of shock-protection - note that the balance jewel is held by a flexible mounting screwed to the balance.

Here's what the movement should look like:


----------



## JimH (Jan 15, 2007)

*Speaking of Benrus ...*

Here are some older Benrus watches. I agree that Benrus is sort of a "sleeper" in vintage watch collecting but the truth is that Benrus produced a lot of quality watches over its lifetime. All of the watches below date from, approximately, the 1945-1955 period. They are all still running and keeping good time.

First an old Benrus from around 1950 I would say. I was fortunate to acquire this one in almost NOS condiftion.










Next is another Benrus which is in NOS condition with its original band. Note the horizontally faceted glass crystal on this watch. It's certainly stylish but doesn't improve readability much! ;<)










Another Benrus with a faceted crystal but this time vertically faceted. Very interesting "arrow" hands on this model. I love the Benrus red, yellow & blue logo. This watch still has its original band.










Here's another model with horizontal facets. Still has the original band which is identical to the watch above.










Here's another Benrus










Here's a Benrus wrist alarm:










and finally a Benrus day-date watch:










Here are the movements used in two of the watches above. These movements are nicely finished with a polished shiny plating. The first is the Benrus BA caliber based on the ETA 900 movement.










The second is the Benrus BO caliber based on the ETA 1220.


----------



## Axel66 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, it seems to be a shock-absorber.:roll: o| 
Sorry, and 1000 thanks for the clarification.

Stunning collection Jim!

Cheers,

Axel


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

Benrus had something caled the Endurable shock absorbing system: it used a an assembly that held the cap jewel in a spring form. The form itself looks like an o inside of a C with the link betweeen the o and the C opposite from the attachement screw. 

It is an early shock resistance method that has a couple of disadvantages: the jewel was a two-piece assembly with a hole jewel and an endstone; further, the assembly instructions contains no less than 4 warnings about not pushing down too hard, being very careful in the disassembly, don't let the bushings jump around, never press on the head when re-assembling.

The spring assembly that holds the two jewels together and provides the anti-shock protection is rather fragile when not mounted, and pales in comparison to a incabloc assembly, which while more complex is, I think, a lot less damageable during maintenance. 

It does, however, provide a floating balance staff and can absorb both vertical and lateral shocks. The Benrus Endurable system exceeded the requirement of the Federal Trade Commision that governed whether a watch could be called shock resistant or not.

However, the watch Axel66 shows doesn't show this protection system, but rather I also see a very basic spring-based system.

JohnF


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

That's a lovely, lovely watch.  Not innocuous at all... 

JohnF


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Speaking of Benrus ...*

Hi -

Thanks for sharing those! That Day-Date is particularly nice, with a dial in exquisite shape.

I think the problem with Benrus collectability is perhaps the lack of a decent web source that lets people really get a feel for these watches, plus the use of "only" ETA movements, rather than, say, the in-house movements of Hamilton.

I found one web site that indicated that Benrus in 1955 was so profitable that it contemplated buying Hamilton...

JohnF


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Speaking of Benrus ...*

Certainly I meant no disrespect to Benrus by my allusion to American Motors. AMC did make some pretty nice cars after all. They were just never a household word like GM. Maybe Chrysler or Ford would be a better analogy.
And it's possible to put together a beautiful Benrus collection, as JimH has shown us.
I think that the problems Benrus has as a collectible piece are that it's no longer around (Bulova is and is still a desirable brand), and it lacks the "all-American but vanished" cachet of Elgin, Waltham, Hamilton.
But that is also good news, as you should be able to pick up Benrus mainstream watches at good prices. The first rate military stuff is another matter.


----------



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

Benrus is a great place to start collecting, most are still under valued. here are some of my pieces, some pics need to be reshot

60's piece with original display back

















50's military, blued hands with inner cover









60's auto date









30's 10K piece all original and still ticking 21x42 a good size

















50's 10K diamond piece 35mm

























And 3 of these 67-69 military pieces, this one i sold due to lume deteriorating

























60's Super Compressor case









And that covers the Benrus part of my collection


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, those are some great looking Benruses (Benri? :-d ). I'm gonna have to pay more attention to them on the 'Bay.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Speaking of Benrus ...*

Nice Benrus wrist alarm! Always loved those. This one with a Venus Cal. 230 - Brunner/Pfeiffer-Belli have a picture of one with a Langendorf alarm Cal. 1241. Interesting that they used both in their watches - and apparently also the Adolf Schild Cal. 1475 as well!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Speaking of Benrus ...*

Hi -

What is also interesting is that Benrus shifted many of its later watch calibres from Swiss to Japan: they were one of the early customers of Seiko, and from what I can tell were the only major watch manufacturer to use Seiko movements, this when Seiko for whatever reasons was not allowed to be imported into the US.

And of course Bill Yao until recently modified Seikos with Type I and Type II faces inspired by the Type I and Type II watches. I have one of each on order (MMT with Type I, Seiko mod with Type II...).

Still trying to find a non-Sky King chrono, though...

JohnF


----------



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello, fellas. I just bought the 30's Benrus Curvex from Jim (the one pictured below) and I need to get it serviced. Are there any US-based companies anyone can recommend to me that have do reputable work and have decent turnaround times?

Thanks! b-)

P.S.- My dad wore a Benrus very similar to this one when I was a young boy.


----------



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

XTrooper said:


> Hello, fellas. I just bought the 30's Benrus Curvex from Jim (the one pictured below) and I need to get it serviced. Are there any US-based companies anyone can recommend to me that have do reputable work and have decent turnaround times?
> 
> Thanks! b-)
> 
> P.S.- My dad wore a Benrus very similar to this one when I was a young boy.


You will like it and was good speaking with you. I only suggested service to prolong its longevity. Does not feel gummy at all, is crisp feeling, winds and time sets so easily. And sorry for the dust in the pics 

If you cannot find anyone close to you my guy does vintage for a lot of us including what Rolex cannot fix due to lack of parts. For a simple manual he is about $65-70CDN with a 1 year warranty extended to the piece.


----------



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

JMS said:


> You will like it and was good speaking with you. I only suggested service to prolong its longevity. Does not feel gummy at all, is crisp feeling, winds and time sets so easily. And sorry for the dust in the pics
> 
> If you cannot find anyone close to you my guy does vintage for a lot of us including what Rolex cannot fix due to lack of parts. For a simple manual he is about $65-70CDN with a 1 year warranty extended to the piece.


Sounds like a plan, Jim. I'm a "better safe than sorry kind of guy" so I'll contact you via e-mail to make the necessary arrangements. Thanks! b-)


----------



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

XTrooper said:


> Sounds like a plan, Jim. I'm a "better safe than sorry kind of guy" so I'll contact you via e-mail to make the necessary arrangements. Thanks! b-)


lol to heck with that, why we have phones M8, was good chatting today!

James


----------



## montana (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi everybody,

I have been working for the last months at a short Benrus Watch Co. history.
I am a Benrus watches collector and this subject I found to be interesting also because only a few info were known.
Some parts are already in English and I hope that all should be ready at the end of January.
Below is the link to my web pages were you can find this history. Any kind of feedback is welcome and any information is helpful. 
Many thanks for your attention!

All my best,
Dan-C.

Benrus history:
Benrus - Romanian Origin?


----------



## bjohnson (Nov 28, 2006)

WOW!!! You've been busy!

Any plans to add the ability for people to add photos and information about their Benrus watches (maybe like www.mybulova.com) or even a complete forum for Benrus lovers?

Don't forget to add your site to the growing list at https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=220514


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

bjohnson said:


> WOW!!! You've been busy!
> 
> Don't forget to add your site to the growing list at https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=220514


I've just put it in the Links and Articles entry.:-!


----------



## lowme55 (Nov 30, 2008)

In the early 50's Benrus tried hard to secure clock deals with the car companies. The made the first electric watch for ford autolite. I sold one of these a couple years ago with the paperwork. There was a web site with the history of benrus up to the late 60's at the time but I can't find it now. The watch was a Benrus Electronic. Here is an intresting site with a benrus auto for the middle of the steering wheel.

http://www.roadkillontheweb.com/clocks.html

But they did win the contract with ford and put the first clocks in cars (electronic) and there watches seem to have all gone this way as an afterthought. They were struggling to stay afloat before this. If anyone could find that site about them I would love to read it again.


----------



## RON in PA (Sep 11, 2007)

Been reading this old thread since it's been bumped, very interesting. I bought a low end Benrus back in 1967 and it was my daily wearer for quite some time. My main reason for posting however is John's mention of an attempted take over of Hamilton by Benrus in the mid-1950s. This is correct and the attempt led to litigation by Hamilton against Benrus and a judgment against Benrus.


----------



## janreagan (Aug 5, 2008)

The first Benrus in my collection! My grandfather and I were cleaning out a drawer in his house and we found this. It had been sitting in a box for about 20 years and it still runs! It is soon to be off to get restored. The picture looks much better.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

This watch was clearly used a great deal by it's owner (your grandfather?). Nice add.


----------



## bjohnson (Nov 28, 2006)

What I was wearing today


----------



## montana (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi everybody,
a few short answers!
to _bjonson_: for the moment I do not have any plans about extending my web pages to a forum or a photo collection data base. I still have a lot to work to several projects and I could not make it as it should. Anyway I will look for any Benrus pictures anywhere!
to _lowme55_: thanks for the link posted! I would appreciated if you would find the other link (Benrus history) you meant.

As well put by _Ron in PA_, the hostile takeover attempt by Benrus is famous!
It unfolded during 1952-1954 as follows:

 _During 1951 - 1952, by an action of "hostile takeover" Benrus Watch Co. has purchased 92.000 Hamilton Watch Co. stocks that represent about 24% from Hamilton's total stocks.
Hamilton has made huge efforts in order to protect itself against this takeover, including massive stocks acquisitions made by the company's managers.

On February 1953 Hamilton Watch Co. has filed a law suit at the Federal Court of New Haven, Conn., in which it claimed unfair monopolistic practices deployed by Benrus Watch Co. which wanted (because of the owned stocks number) to place a director in the Hamilton Watch Co. Board.

Through successive decisions February-April 1953 New Haven Federal Court has decided in Hamilton Watch Co. favor and restricted Benrus Watch Co. participation at the Hamilton Shareholders Annual Meeting in 1953.

The meeting took place in April 1953 and put off the board election until after the NY Court of Appeal decision, where Benrus had made an appeal for the case. The final decision has been taken in July 1953 and permanently prohibited Benrus Watch Co. to participate to the Hamilton Watch Co. management.

During the second part of 1953, the fight took place only in the form of statements between Oscar M. Lazrus, Benrus president and George B. Luckey, Hamilton president, one of them saying that they did not take the final decision about the Hamilton stocks and the other making a clear affirmation that Benrus will never be in Hamilton's Board.

The denouement took place on 5th of May 1954 when, the representatives of the two companies joined in announcing the purchasing back by Hamilton Watch Co. of the stocks owned by Benrus Watch Co.

_ _This law suit has become a landmark for many references about anti-trust trials that followed!_


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

Incabloc was invented in the early 1930's, but there have been many other types of shock protection. Breguet even experimented with it as early as the 1790's. I've always had a soft spot for Benrus even though some so-called _serious collectors_ turn their noses up at them. And since photos make the thread, I'll chip in one of my Benrus calendar. It was just serviced, but I didn't want to touch the dial as it's not in terrible shape.


----------



## radger (Nov 18, 2007)

Great looking dial, very nicely aged. I would never touch
it either.


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

I kind of liked the looks of the Benrus sky chief so I looked on the net look what this guy want's for one.
http://www.farfo.com/menswatches/Page2/benruskychiefbrown.html
More than I would pay they are nice looking watches.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Here's my theory:

Benrus was never a "real" American watch company, they never made their own movements, but bought (and sometimes modified slightly) Swiss movements, and there for overlooked by those who study and write the histories of US watch makers.

Then, there is the fact that Benrus was a much smaller concern than Bulova, Elgin, Hamilton or Waltham, they never timed the Olympics, sponsored the nightly news, or really created anything especially notable to advance the art of horology[1], but just plugged along making average priced watches for the masses.

So, basically, they just flew along under the radar, and when they stopped making watches[2], nobody noticed.

Note:
1. At least Timex had great ads, and was the master of the truly affordable, durable watch.
2. Actually, I believe the company still exists, at least a former shell of itself, importing cheap stuff other companies actually make, mostly Chinese quartz.


----------



## sethenosh (Apr 22, 2006)

I am a little sentimental about Benrus as it was truly my first purchase of a vintage watch, a 3 star selfwinder to be exact. So are Benrus pocketwatches kind of rare(relatively speaking)?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

Benrus and Bulova tended to concentrate more on wristwatches than pocket watches in the first half of the 20th century. Personally I haven't seen that many Benrus pocket watches, but I doubt they are of great collector interest.


----------



## montana (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi,
for me the Benrus pocket watches are very interesting!
When Benrus Watches Co. starting, their promoting campaigns were meant to replace the _"your old pocket watch"_ with the _"new strap watch"_. So for years at the beginning ('20s) I do not know about Benrus making pocket watches. I found only in the '30s promoting such watches as the _Baronet_ in the hereafter _ad_ :










This is why I like the pocket watch presented and I am kindly asking you to post also a picture with the movement. I am curios what kind of movement were they using.

All the best,

Dan-C.


----------



## sethenosh (Apr 22, 2006)

Hope this helps


----------



## JimH (Jan 15, 2007)

The Benrus AW movement that you have is based on the 17 ligne (37.9 mm) diameter ETA 953. This is a movement that dates to around 1950. For more information on the movement go here ETA 953


----------



## Rip Tombstone (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a few Benrus questions. I know this one doesnt belong here, but I have a quartz Benrus marked ladies watch (bn 324). It has a day date window, and it has some odd abbreviations. Lun, Mar, Mie, Jue, Vie, Sab, Dom. I assume the are days of the week, but what language? They show up every 24 hours at 1:30am, then it rolls on to the regular Mon, Tues, Wed, abbreviations 2 hours later. Is this normal for most day date watches? I assume its a modern representation of a Benrus and not a "good" Benrus.

I also have a Benrus in the box that is marked Lord Adrian on the box. Can someone post a photo of a Lord Adrian, so I can be sure I have the correct watch in the box? 

Thanks! Rip


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Rip Tombstone said:


> I have a few Benrus questions. I know this one doesnt belong here, but I have a quartz Benrus marked ladies watch (bn 324). It has a day date window, and it has some odd abbreviations. Lun, Mar, Mie, Jue, Vie, Sab, Dom. I assume the are days of the week, but what language? They show up every 24 hours at 1:30am, then it rolls on to the regular Mon, Tues, Wed, abbreviations 2 hours later. Is this normal for most day date watches? I assume its a modern representation of a Benrus and not a "good" Benrus.


It looks like French, are you sure you got the abbreviations right? The datewheel is probably bilingual and you can set it to show either one.

Lundi
Mardi
Mercredi
Jeudi
Vendredi
Samedi
Dimanche


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

I think Spanish:

*lunes*
Monday
*martes*
Tuesday
*miércoles*
Wednesday
*jueves*
Thursday
*viernes*
Friday
*sábado*
Saturday
*domingo*
Sunday​


----------



## Alex in Harrisburg (Feb 4, 2010)

I too have been unable to find very much out about Benrus and their watches. I have a 40's vintage Benrus watch with a St. Christopher medal on the dial, that belonged to my father-in-law, and was given to me. I was told that it was given to sailors going overseas during WWII for safe passage, but have been unable to verify this. Can anyone help me with this? This is the watch, although mine is gold plated.


----------



## JimH (Jan 15, 2007)

Alex in Harrisburg said:


> I too have been unable to find very much out about Benrus and their watches. I have a 40's vintage Benrus watch with a St. Christopher medal on the dial, that belonged to my father-in-law, and was given to me. I was told that it was given to sailors going overseas during WWII for safe passage, but have been unable to verify this. Can anyone help me with this? This is the watch, although mine is gold plated.


Pictures have to be uploaded to a picture hosting site like Photobucket. You cannot posts links to files on your PC.

You might also want to start a new thread about your watch rather than tag this on to an old Benrus thread.


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is the only Benrus I have in my collection it's a military issue type II class A Diver issued in the 1970's to the US military.Mine has a issue date of 1977 I think Benrus stopped making these for the miltary in 1980.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice posting johnf.
Lots of nice benrus out there. Here is one I am working on. The dial was not good so I did my own stealth type dial. I made lume dots and applied them at 3-6-9-12 with 2 at the 12 mark. This is an all s.s. model that I put a s.s mesh band by skagen on.


----------



## trustthat (Sep 30, 2007)

In the past few years I have been seeing watches under the Benrus name. They are being made by Seiko and some have MB Microtec H3 tubes in them. Some have AGS and others are just quarts.


----------



## 3sails (Feb 17, 2010)

I have had a 1990s quartz Benrus since new and don't recall the history of the name well enough to recant changes and name branding. I had recently adopted an Endurable (1960s?) that came with a good lot and that is a nice little watch. The 1990s piece has been to the far regions of abuse and back but that could be expected of any decently made modern quartz. It is a screwback.










Cheers

GC


----------



## SenorCovert (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, sorry for bumping this topic yet again, but this is the only benrus discussion I could find.

I was given this watch by my grandfather on my 7th birthday (nearly 21 years ago) and it just sat in a box all of these years. Can anyone possibly tell me anything at all about it? A model/design name would be great. A year (circa) would be even better. it's clearly a Benrus but that's about all I know. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

SenorCovert said:


> Hi, sorry for bumping this topic yet again, but this is the only benrus discussion I could find.
> 
> I was given this watch by my grandfather on my 7th birthday (nearly 21 years ago) and it just sat in a box all of these years. Can anyone possibly tell me anything at all about it? A model/design name would be great. A year (circa) would be even better. it's clearly a Benrus but that's about all I know.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


More could be said if we could see inside but the shape and dial say 60's or 70's to me.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> More could be said if we could see inside but the shape and dial say 60's or 70's to me.


The fact that it has hooded lugs says early fifties to me. I don't recall any watches with hooded lugs being made in the 60's, but then, I'm fairly new at this.


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

nsmike said:


> The fact that it has hooded lugs says early fifties to me. I don't recall any watches with hooded lugs being made in the 60's, but then, I'm fairly new at this.


I agree - - early 1950s.


----------



## SenorCovert (Apr 15, 2010)

i'm totally new to watches. if you could give me instructions as to how to go about opening it i will do so and provide an interior shot.

also i doubt this matters but the band (which i think is after market) is marked patent pending 1947. The watch itself is engraved with my grand fathers initials and 1944


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

SenorCovert said:


> i'm totally new to watches. if you could give me instructions as to how to go about opening it i will do so and provide an interior shot.
> 
> also i doubt this matters but the band (which i think is after market) is marked patent pending 1947. The watch itself is engraved with my grand fathers initials and 1944


So 1940's. it likely has a press on back and may have a small relief where you can use a blade it pop it open. a pic of the back would help but if you are not familiar with the process then maybe just take it to a local jeweler and bring your camera for good pics of the movement. Very nice looking for sure. Don't cut yourself.


----------



## SenorCovert (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry about the flash these were the best pics I could take of the insides with my phone. It reads "model ar 15" and "seventeen" with "17 jewels" underneath that. Hopefully this helps a bit. thanks again!


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

SenorCovert said:


> Sorry about the flash these were the best pics I could take of the insides with my phone. It reads "model ar 15" and "seventeen" with "17 jewels" underneath that. Hopefully this helps a bit. thanks again!


Very nice indeed, for sure 40's-50's no way to narrow it further that I know of but the mid 40's mark is what I would call it, worth keeping and wearing.


----------



## montana (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi _SenorCovert_,
also I have sent you a answer email!
Your _Benrus_ I estimate to be from 1940-1950.
The _"Shock-Absorber"_ was introduce by _Benrus_ at the end of '30s.
Here after 1938 ad:
- - - - - -








- - - - -
Different _Benrus_ solution for shockproof you can find:










The _Benrus AR model_ movements is similar FONT / Fontainemelon 175 (according Bestfit manual) and _AR15_ is 17 jewels.
More about the _AR model_ movement you can find on the list (scroll down the page):
http://www.ceasuripentruromania.ro/ceasuri.php?id_article=116&language=english
- - - - -








- - - - -
All the best all of you.


----------



## SenorCovert (Apr 15, 2010)

wow, thank you all. you have all been very helpful. does anyone have any suggestions as to where i can get a time appropriate band for this watch? I'd like to start wearing it. 20 years in a box is way too long .


----------



## henrymckenzie (Apr 23, 2010)

The Benrus watch brand was founded by Benjamin Lazrus, a Jewish Romanian who later migrated to America. The company was founded in the early 1920s and gets its name from parts of his own name. Benjamin started off with a watch repair shop in New York city and used to make watch boxes, cases and straps. The company started manufacturing Watches in 1930s. For nearly forty years Benjamin imported Swiss watch parts and put them in his Watches in America. In the 1960’s Benrus introduced two other line of Watches Belforte and the Sovereign.I hope all the user like it and there will be rising awareness among others regarding the benrus.


----------



## Chef Erick (Sep 16, 2010)

lysanderxiii said:


> Here's my theory:
> 
> Benrus was never a "real" American watch company, they never made their own movements, but bought (and sometimes modified slightly) Swiss movements, and there for overlooked by those who study and write the histories of US watch makers.
> 
> ...


They DID manufacture timing devices for nuclear warheads, however, just like Bulova Accutron was on the LEM.


----------



## Chef Erick (Sep 16, 2010)

JohnF said:


> I started to do some research, hoping to find a proper explanation on some mysterious markings: the issue dial for at least some Benrus chronographs has markings on the minute totalizers at 4, 8 and 12 as well as the usual 5-minute increments. This is an ongoing mystery as to the purpose of these markings, as they predate telephone billing practices that could have resulted in such markings (there are no official 3-6-9 minute markings, despite the dial markings on the KLM, as that particular watch was a fairly bad redial).
> 
> JohnF


There is this theory that deals with navigation by celestial bodies:
"...So Beau, I think it has to do with this, you are supposed to take three sights of the same celestial body exactly 4 minutes apart and that matches up with the intervals in table H.O. 249 so that you can determine your position."

4 minute interval marks on Benrus sky chief


----------



## Chef Erick (Sep 16, 2010)

My own personal favorite in my collection. Belonged to my dad and recently dug out of a metal box in the garage. As far as I can tell, something is wrong with the rotor. If I wind the watch manually every day, it runs fine, albeit a little fast (+15s), but I recently wore it for 3 days straight _without_ winding it and it stopped.

I have another 1960s Benrus with a shock-absorber as this one has that needed a new mainspring among other things and is currently being serviced by a trusted watch and clock shop here in Riverside. I will have to take this one in soon afterwords, as this is my favorite piece.


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

I have acquired a couple of Benrus watches for aesthetic reasons alone. One is quite simple, the other stylized, but both executed very well to my eye. And the movements are solid as well.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Chef Erick said:


> They DID manufacture timing devices for nuclear warheads, however, just like Bulova Accutron was on the LEM.


And, Waltham made some of the best gyroscopes for inertial navigations sytems....

And, Gruen made some very fine laboratory test gauges....

And, just about all of them made mechanical time fuzes for artillery shells...

And, Bulova, Waltham and others made aircraft instruments, other than just clocks....

But, no one thinks of that when they look at their wrist watch.....


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

Thanks for that link. Interestingly enough, there is, further down, a reference to the original person asking the question over there...a certain jfopie.

Which is me. 

Now the circle is closed and oblivion can begin. The matrix is complete...



JohnF


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

JohnF's personal oblivation aside...

It has been said before, and possibly needs to be said again. Benrus is largely underappreciated. Benrus made fine watches, stylish, good quality and a number with interesting complications. The Skychief is very collectable, the jumphours are interesting and collectable, and have you seen the prices of the date pointers on ebay? They have been going steadily up and up - with much damage to my lower jaw from it dropping on the concrete. They also did a nice auto with wind reserve indicator. 

I like 'em and have 6 or 7.

Enjoy yours, they are fine examples of workmanship and style.


----------



## dougedoug (Feb 3, 2011)

My 3 Benrus Watches


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

It feels like a "Resurrection Tuesday" to me...

Since we have some folks currently owning and posting their Benrus watches sporadically, this seems like a greatthread to continue the collections.

I agree with the OP that Benrus is often overlooked between the in-house movements of Bulova, Hamilton, and Elgin; but Benrus really never seemed to put together less than a very solid watch, often with AS and ETA movements being the norm. I'll admit they had some years where they produced lacquered dials that seemed to patina more (sometimes much more) than their counterparts, but all in all, this wasn't a "cheap" Americman-based watch brand , in my book.

In fact, I think they produced some really neat models (not that they weren't possibly following the watch market's lead, but still).

Here is my collection, that I'm coming to like more and more (in order of acquisition):
































































Anybody else currently have a collection going?


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

A lot of Benrus have passed through my hands. This was a keeper solely because of its design. My frontal nude is too big so I will have to play with the image to make it up to or rather down size it to WUS standards. I knew a lot of the Benrus history previous to this thread and its links. Where I picked it up Im not sure. The immigrants tale has always intrigued me. So maybe it was reading peripheral to watches. This watch intrigues me because of its design. Not really practical to have gold hands on a copper dial. Its 23 jewels on the dial has been worn away. Patinaed or not? I think its really very close to the original color. Its also all stainless steel. I keep thinking 1950s but would appreciate opinions as to its date. Thanks. P&P


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

The dial design is very similar to the late 50's to very early 60's Bulova Clipper, mainly in that you can see where the dial had a two tone design. My gut, along with pictures I've seen of "in process" patina dials, would say the dial was originally a silver color. Could be light gold, but I don't recall seeing any off the top of my head.

If that is by some chance correct, this probably places your watch in the same late 50's to early 60's time period; I'd bet late 50's. We can figure out the age range if you take a picture of the movement so we can verify the caliber, though.


----------

